# Wow



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

One of the biggest I've seen. Saved them Monday the 3d in the evening.











 Al


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

Thats A decent one .Whats the measurments and estatmated weight????


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

That's BEAUTIFUL, Al!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The ruff measurements were 15 3/4" x 19".
Don't know the weight but wasn't much, guessing I would say about 20 pounds since half the combs were empty.
 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Forgot to say Itailians :baby04: 


















 Al


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

Did you hive them????


----------

